
Out-of-this-world spaceship designs based on everyday objects - pseudolus
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/1WlFTQNbQMd1tXD4Km9F98p/out-of-this-world-spaceship-designs-based-on-everyday-objects
======
NKosmatos
I don’t have the drawing and artistic skills to do something similar, but I’ve
been doing this mentally with my imagination since my childhood after I was
introduced to sci-fi films and books. Glad I’m not the only one (weirdo) doing
it :-)

------
orivej
There is a Pedro Medeiros pixel art tutorial about spaceships shaped from
ordinary things: [https://www.patreon.com/posts/spaceship-
design-16838125](https://www.patreon.com/posts/spaceship-design-16838125)

